# [Poll] How Tall Are You?



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 11, 2018)

Let's assess manletism on here, enter your real height not an inflated number please.


----------



## androidcel (Dec 11, 2018)

5'11 gang checking in.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 11, 2018)

5'11.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)

5'9.5


----------



## Sub5virgin (Dec 11, 2018)

5'10 3/4 barefoot. So I chose 5'11


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 12, 2018)

I am the shortest so far...some manlets better come in here to make me feel better about myself


----------



## androidcel (Dec 12, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I am the shortest so far...some manlets better come in here to make me feel better about myself


There are sub 5'9 guys at this forum lmao


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 12, 2018)

Seems i mog 80% of forum with height  manlets


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 12, 2018)

6'3" is my height in the morning barefoot. I could fraud 6'5" with shoes and a pompadour-type hairstyle no question.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Dec 12, 2018)

5'9


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> 6'3" is my height in the morning barefoot. I could fraud 6'5" with shoes and a pompadour-type hairstyle no question.


Jesus christ man how are you incel with that height...or are you


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 12, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Jesus christ man how are you incel with that height...or are you



Not anymore, but I did make it to 22 as a KHHV. I won't lie and say holes were totally uninterested in me up to that point, but I could probably count the "missed opportunities", whether certain or conjecture, on two hands. Being a friendless non-normienig is where "Sub-8 Law" comes into play, effectively. I didn't even have a phone until about 2 years ago. Never posted on Facebook, eventually deleted it.

Usually the only people to be impressed by my height itself though are relatives and other men.


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 12, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Not anymore, but I did make it to 22 as a KHHV. I won't lie and say holes were totally uninterested in me up to that point, but I could probably count the "missed opportunities", whether certain or conjecture, on two hands. Being a friendless non-normienig is where "Sub-8 Law" comes into play, effectively. I didn't even have a phone until about 2 years ago. Never posted on Facebook, eventually deleted it.
> 
> Usually the only people to be impressed by my height itself though are relatives and other men.


Yep height doesnt help unless u have life in order and meeting women daily


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Not anymore, but I did make it to 22 as a KHHV. I won't lie and say holes were totally uninterested in me up to that point, but I could probably count the "missed opportunities", whether certain or conjecture, on two hands. Being a friendless non-normienig is where "Sub-8 Law" comes into play, effectively. I didn't even have a phone until about 2 years ago. Never posted on Facebook, eventually deleted it.
> 
> Usually the only people to be impressed by my height itself though are relatives and other men.


I think not being on social media might've decreased your chances. You didnt get the chance to improve status. I have only one or two missed opportunities.


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 12, 2018)

6'1 i think but im ugly and autistic so doesn't do much for me..


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 12, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I think not being on social media might've decreased your chances. You didnt get the chance to improve status. I have only one or two missed opportunities.



Likely, yeah. High school worked out pretty well for most people - there were some truecel types that got "girlfriends" at some point or another.

I sometimes flatter myself thinking I was a crypto-Chadlite (I definitely wasn't, pictures would confirm this). Foids would always treat me quite well in the later years of high school, giggle at things I said, make reference to my "intelligence" - some outright approached. Still, would have effectively been social suicide for them to pair up with a neurotic friendless mute, and I realized this too clearly to ever make an advance.

I was a standardcel at that point as well, mind, since I naïvely thought I could afford to have them. Still, some of the foids were pretty quality. If I knew then what I knew now, I would have dabbed on some normienigs and thrown caution to the wind trying to get with one.

I looked almost exactly like this from 16-17, even had a haircut, shirt, and pants exactly like that, for an indication of where I stood.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Likely, yeah. High school worked out pretty well for most people - there were some truecel types that got "girlfriends" at some point or another.


Lol didn't work out well for me at all. I meant missed chances after high school, and if they got girlfriends then they aren't and weren't ever truecel, maybe incel later in life.



Ledgemund said:


> Foids would always treat me quite well in the later years of high school, giggle at things I said, make reference to my "intelligence" - some outright approached. Still, would have effectively been social suicide for them to pair up with a neurotic friendless mute, and I realized this too clearly to ever make an advance.


One girl found my autism and shyness cute if that means anything, but wow you had so many opportunities.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 12, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Not anymore, but I did make it to 22 as a KHHV. I won't lie and say holes were totally uninterested in me up to that point, but I could probably count the "missed opportunities", whether certain or conjecture, on two hands. Being a friendless non-normienig is where "Sub-8 Law" comes into play, effectively. I didn't even have a phone until about 2 years ago. Never posted on Facebook, eventually deleted it.
> 
> Usually the only people to be impressed by my height itself though are relatives and other men.



Exactly. Height is cope and only impressive to other men. They must be retarded for thinking that height makes ugly men attractive


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 12, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Lol didn't work out well for me at all. I meant missed chances after high school, and if they got girlfriends then they aren't and weren't ever truecel, maybe incel later in life.



They'd be truecel on a strictly looks-based evaluation. There was a 3/10 kid with a huge bird-beak and a recessed chin who got a landwhale pregnant at 16. A lot of manlets, a lot of scrawny or obese wiggers, in XXL Tapout shirts either way, slayed at the petting zoo, so to speak. One greasy manlet who later turned out to be a homo bedded the ugliest foid in the grade.

As far as GFKHHVs in my graduating class, there was me and an acne-covered fat kid who would dig in his mouth and stab at his fingers in the middle of class. No joke. I went over it once and determined that we were the only ones that far out on the margins.

To get back on the topic at hand, some of the closest candidates for inclusion in that category were a couple of halbincels that had "girlfriends" for a couple of weeks in their Senior years. They were both about 6'3"-6'4", both had really high-pitched, soft voices, both were probably about 4/10. Height really doesn't mean all that much to holes after 5'10" (given frauding, this is their idea of 6'). It is invaluable in dealing with other men and properly mogging someone else though, I will say that.



Psychonaut said:


> One girl found my autism and shyness cute if that means anything, but wow you had so many opportunities.



I wouldn't call all of that stuff "opportunities", more so "ego boosters amenable to charitable interpretation". Unequivocal chances would have certainly been less than that.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 12, 2018)

6'2 ogre


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2018)

6'1cel @nattycel is the same height


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 12, 2018)

Ritalincel said:


> 6'2 ogre


It is ogre.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Dec 12, 2018)

6'6 in the morning barefoot


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 12, 2018)

Where _are_ the shorties?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 12, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Where _are_ the shorties?


they have roped


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 12, 2018)

androidcel said:


> they have roped


Rightfully so I guess. It was over at conception.


----------



## Spite (Dec 12, 2018)

King of manlets


----------



## spark (Dec 12, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I am the shortest so far...some manlets better come in here to make me feel better about myself


I am also that height (


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 12, 2018)

spark said:


> I am also that height (


Are you sparky/twisted from incels.is


----------



## spark (Dec 12, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Are you sparky/twisted from incels.is


been already asked but nah


----------



## Madness (Dec 12, 2018)

the 13 year old mini chad vs the 6'3 incel


mini chad will pass incel in height


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 12, 2018)

spark said:


> been already asked but nah


I know what it feels like to be asked if you're someone else lol. I have the same username as someone else on incels.is


----------



## Final82 (Dec 12, 2018)

As long as you are 5-10 or above , height doesn’t matter much if you have a great face and body . Obviously , height increases your chances - it is a multiplier like a good body . 
Great face, great body at 5-10 = good success with femoids 
Great face at 6-3” = slayer


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ritalincel said:


> 6'2 ogre


Lmao, the biggest incel poster is 6'2. Unbelievable, tbh.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Lots of tall niggers here. Tfw 6'3+ is average here REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THERE GOES MY ADVANTAGE


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 12, 2018)

Manlets.Show yourself now,stop hiding.


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 12, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Lmao, the biggest incel poster is 6'2. Unbelievable, tbh.


Ryo Hazuki is 6'1 so I believe it


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 12, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> Ryo Hazuki is 6'1 so I believe it


Height is extremely over exaggerated on such forums, tbh. Height means nothing if the face isn't up to par.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 12, 2018)

All the manlets already roped.


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2018)

JFL @ @Felix97 I saw that 6'0 buddy your real height is 5'11


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 12, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> Manlets.Show yourself now,stop hiding.


Fuck ☠️

5ft4


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> JFL @ @Felix97 I saw that 6'0 buddy your real height is 5'11


 Dude i am 6ft in the morning i have proof


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 12, 2018)

1st manlet, rounded down tho, might grow into 5'9 by 20 tho idk


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Lots of tall niggers here. Tfw 6'3+ is average here REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THERE GOES MY ADVANTAGE


same REEEEEEE


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 12, 2018)

186cm


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Not anymore, but I did make it to 22 as a KHHV. I won't lie and say holes were totally uninterested in me up to that point, but I could probably count the "missed opportunities", whether certain or conjecture, on two hands. Being a friendless non-normienig is where "Sub-8 Law" comes into play, effectively. I didn't even have a phone until about 2 years ago. Never posted on Facebook, eventually deleted it.
> 
> Usually the only people to be impressed by my height itself though are relatives and other men.



Do you have face pics?


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Dec 12, 2018)

183 cm aprox


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 12, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Height means nothing if the face isn't up to par


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

dotacel said:


> same REEEEEEE


It's okay most people here are larping


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 12, 2018)

@L Lawliet under 5'6 its over im sorry man


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 12, 2018)

Should i fraudmaxx with boots/lifts


----------



## BlackBeard (Dec 12, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Exactly. Height is cope and only impressive to other men. They must be retarded for thinking that height makes ugly men attractive


EXTREME LIFEFUEL has just been injected into my veins


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

176 manlet checking in 
ITS over


----------



## BornAgainChad (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm about 5' 10 in the morning but dip down to slightly over 5' 9" by the evening, so I'm probably in manlet territory. 

I'm hoping that I grow more tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It's okay most people here are larping


probably this tbh tbh


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

dotacel said:


> probably this tbh tbh


I don't think 11+ and 6'3+. I call bullshit unless this is ogremaxing central


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I don't think 11+ and 6'3+. I call bullshit unless this is ogremaxing central


Lol only 1 5'8 and 1 under 5'6. Suspicious.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Lol only 1 5'8 and 1 under 5'6. Suspicious.


Yeah cuz the manlets either lie or choose not to vote


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah cuz the manlets either lie or choose not to vote


Ironic cuz it makes them seem even shorter by skewing the average higher. Maybe should have made it anonymous.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Ironic cuz it makes them seem even shorter by skewing the average higher. Maybe should have made it anonymous.


How do u check who posted what?

NVM figured it out


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> How do u check who posted what?


You just click on a certain height and it gives you names of people who selected it


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> You just click on a certain height and it gives you names of people who selected it


Yeah figured it out. Over for phonecels.

But yeah I only recognize like 2 people on 6'3+


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 12, 2018)

mfw you fraud to anonymous internet strangers


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 12, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> mfw you fraud to anonymous internet strangers


Gotta protect that glass ego


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 12, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Do you have face pics?



Maybe in a year or so from now when my pst histry has settled into the dust.


----------



## Madness (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah figured it out. Over for phonecels.
> 
> But yeah I only recognize like 2 people on 6'3+


Chris you and bad romance and others r all 6,3 plus


----------



## Deleted member 4 (Dec 12, 2018)

5'2".


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 12, 2018)

knajjd said:


> 5'2".


Bro are you serious?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 12, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Bro are you serious?


Isnt that well known?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 12, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Isnt that well known?


I'm new here I didn't know. Fuck that's rough


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 12, 2018)

knajjid needs to save up shekels for LL asap, and wear boots/lifts on top.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Madness said:


> Chris you and bad romance and others r all 6,3 plus


I don't believe the others. Jefferson is also 6'3 ik but the others I'm not sure


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I don't believe the others. Jefferson is also 6'3 ik but the others I'm not sure



6'2.5"cel cope tbh


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> 6'2.5"cel cope tbh


I'm still growing (wider) now u let me cope with 6'3 in shoes


----------



## Mainländer (Dec 12, 2018)

The height average is pretty high here.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 12, 2018)

Mainländer said:


> The height average is pretty high here.


Subtract 3 inches and you get the real average.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Dec 12, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Let's assess manletism on here, enter your real height not an inflated number please.


thanks for the ropefuel


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 12, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> thanks for the ropefuel


LOL just ask whenever you need more


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 13, 2018)

mfw 6'3+ is the majority


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Maybe in a year or so from now when my pst histry has settled into the dust.



You can PM me, I never leak pics or private info, even if in the future you turn against me for some reason.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 13, 2018)

The average height on a site full of virgins has to be lower than the average height of the us since the average US male is nowhere near a virgin.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah figured it out. Over for phonecels.
> 
> But yeah I only recognize like 2 people on 6'3+


site is legit awful for phone users tbh ngl, can't see post count in threads, can't see polls properly, lately text box for comments has been fucky for me too wanna kms


----------



## Nibba (Dec 13, 2018)

dotacel said:


> site is legit awful for phone users tbh ngl, can't see post count in threads, can't see polls properly, lately text box for comments has been fucky for me too wanna kms


Yeah honestly it sucks man. The colors if usernames are also all fucked up on here


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah honestly it sucks man. The colors if usernames are also all fucked up on here


should go complain in feeback but cba tbh


----------



## Evil Genius (Dec 13, 2018)

188cm


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 13, 2018)

6'1 is the height when people say dayum, your tall and you fit into a conventional ergonomic class, but still get mogged daily by 6'4+ chads.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 13, 2018)

dotacel said:


> should go complain in feeback but cba tbh


I'm at such a high warning it would just be another excuse to ban me


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I'm at such a high warning it would just be another excuse to ban me


LMAO be careful the feds are watching


----------



## Madness (Dec 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I'm still growing (wider) now u let me cope with 6'3 in shoes


i dont cope saying im 5'10 because i am in shoes


----------



## Nibba (Dec 13, 2018)

Madness said:


> i dont cope saying im 5'10 because i am in shoes


Yeah cuz you're full inch shorter. I was nearly 6' when I was 14 btw not sure how tall ur gonna b


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 13, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You can PM me, I never leak pics or private info, even if in the future you turn against me for some reason.



I'll still probably opt to give it a while before I associate my pictures with this username, and even then only in pic for pic exchanges with people who have a vested interest in keeping their own faces private. If it got into the hands of 13gay, BronzeCocksASnack, or someone similar, you can bet you'd see it all over just like with VST and Weed.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> I'll still probably opt to give it a while before I associate my pictures with this username, and even then only in pic for pic exchanges with people who have a vested interest in keeping their own faces private. If it got into the hands of 13gay, BronzeCocksASnack, or someone similar, you can bet you'd see it all over just like with VST and Weed.



So you look similar to VST and Weed? Weed has a recessed chin, so he can be incel. VST not at all.


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 13, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> So you look similar to VST and Weed? Weed has a recessed chin, so he can be incel. VST not at all.



As far as coloration, yes. They're both Slavs and I'm Nordid, though, and it shows in certain features. But yeah, NCT, blond/blue, large lips as a baseline. I don't have a recessed chin though.


----------



## Hänonlutka (Dec 14, 2018)

6 feet or 184cm 

Never helped me much tbh


----------



## RationalBrody (Dec 14, 2018)

Mainländer said:


> The height average is pretty high here.


That's probably because we were attracted to this forum believing there's still hope.
Under 5'7 guys don't even bother to looksmax anymore, they see the futility of it all.


Hänonlutka said:


> 6 feet or 184cm
> Never helped me much tbh


You can fraud / heightmaxx to 6 ft1 (185.8(


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 14, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> I don't have a recessed chin though.


okay Chadpreet


----------



## spark (Dec 14, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> The average height on a site full of virgins has to be lower than the average height of the us since the average US male is nowhere near a virgin.


Plenty of Europeans here, also at least some gl dudes here as well but yeah it seems weird, people seem to be frauding height here as well.


RationalBrody said:


> That's probably because we were attracted to this forum believing there's still hope.
> Under 5'7 guys don't even bother to looksmax anymore, they see the futility of it all.
> 
> You can fraud / heightmaxx to 6 ft1 (185.8(


it's actually 185.42
https://gyazo.com/c3faeb8daeabd12f701d76a38460a2dd


----------



## Deleted member 4 (Dec 14, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Bro are you serious?


yes.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> knajjid needs to save up shekels for LL asap, and wear boots/lifts on top.


leg lengthening? with all its risks and the agonising recovery process for a mere few inches at most? come on.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 14, 2018)

knajjd said:


> yes.
> 
> leg lengthening? with all its risks, for a mere 5 inches at most? come on.


Well yes at least it puts you somewhat in some girls' dating range. Really short girls at least.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 14, 2018)

knajjd said:


> yes.
> 
> leg lengthening? with all its risks and the agonising recovery process for a mere few inches at most? come on.


3 week recovery. 2% complication rate. A few inches more at your height is the difference between suicide and frauding normie.


----------



## Deleted member 4 (Dec 14, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> 3 week recovery. 2% complication rate. A few inches more at your height is the difference between suicide and frauding normie.


who cares, really? i'd still be shorter than 6'. i have many problems other than my height, too.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 14, 2018)

knajjd said:


> who cares, really? i'd still be shorter than 6'. i have many problems other than my height, too.


You mean African bone structure? ? You can try JBW theory.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 14, 2018)

knajjd said:


> who cares, really? i'd still be shorter than 6'. i have many problems other than my height, too.


Bro I'd say give LL a try, as well as looksmaxing. If it fails, then just be an escortcel. Whatever. Find something at least.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 14, 2018)

knajjd said:


> who cares, really? i'd still be shorter than 6'. i have many problems other than my height, too.


This mentality makes you truecel.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Dec 14, 2018)

How the fuck is the majority here 6’3?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 14, 2018)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> How the fuck is the majority here 6’3?


Magic


----------



## GoonCel (Dec 14, 2018)

6 0


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Dec 14, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> I'll still probably opt to give it a while before I associate my pictures with this username, and even then only in pic for pic exchanges with people who have a vested interest in keeping their own faces private. If it got into the hands of 13gay, BronzeCocksASnack, or someone similar, you can bet you'd see it all over just like with VST and Weed.


You are a fucking slayer man, what were you doing posting in incels forum? Tall, Nordic and face like VST? Complete chad


----------



## Deleted member 4 (Dec 14, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Bro I'd say give LL a try, as well as looksmaxing. If it fails, then just be an escortcel. Whatever. Find something at least.


who cares about sex without the validation? the sex part itself is gross, if anything. i've already found my cope; as many different drugs as i can get my hands on.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> This mentality makes you truecel.


no, being 5'2", having fucked up bones and low T makes me a truecel. you're just projecting your own life as a normal/good looking person on me. not everyone has reasons to be hopeful of anything.


TRUE_CEL said:


> You mean African bone structure? ? You can try JBW theory.







i doubt it'd work very well without the status of a westerner. and besides, that's pretty much just glorified betabuxing, in my opinion.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 14, 2018)

knajjd said:


> no, being 5'2" and having fucked up bones in general makes me a truecel. you're just projecting your own life as a normal/good looking person on me. not everyone has reasons to be hopeful of anything.


You very well might be right. But at least try.


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 14, 2018)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> You are a fucking slayer man, what were you doing posting in incels forum? Tall, Nordic and face like VST? Complete chad



That's the fundamental problem with every single "Just Be x" theory, or even "x,y,z". You end up with plenty of people who satisfy every posited criterion, yet somehow still never see any of the benefits. 

Admittedly, I more of a recluse than is typical and am very aversive to socializing. When I joined the other forum, the first one I ever posted on, I was a KHHV at 22. Maybe things would have worked if I was a completely different person, but at that point it becomes a specious issue of mind-body dualism, possibly worse yet. "Just become everything you hate and subject yourself to constant irritation and debauchery for something you might not even get. It shouldn't be hard, just work on that PERSNALITY."


----------



## Final82 (Dec 14, 2018)

Height (6-2” ), body ( 16 p fat - Better than 80 percent men ) , money ( top 1 percent earner ), status ( physician executive ), education ( IVY league MD- MBA) , Audi S4 , High end clothing and accessories . Age 35 ( not too old for male standards ). Great social skills ( job involves meeting random clients and investors and successfully closing big deals ) 

Means nothing . Why ? Trashy face .


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 14, 2018)

Final82 said:


> Height (6-2” ), body ( 16 p fat - Better than 80 percent men ) , money ( top 1 percent earner ), status ( physician executive ), education ( IVY league MD- MBA) , Audi S4 , High end clothing and accessories . Age 35 ( not too old for male standards ). Great social skills ( job involves meeting random clients and investors and successfully closing big deals )
> 
> Means nothing . Why ? Trashy face .


Yes.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 14, 2018)

knajjd said:


> i doubt it'd work very well without the status of a westerner. and besides, that's pretty much just glorified betabuxing, in my opinion.



Unless you never want to get married, everyone has to betabux tbh. Are you more mgtow then?


----------



## Madness (Dec 15, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah cuz you're full inch shorter. I was nearly 6' when I was 14 btw not sure how tall ur gonna b


Half inch shorter u 6'3 manlet. Where you 6 foot in 8th grade


----------



## Nibba (Dec 15, 2018)

Madness said:


> Half inch shorter u 6'3 manlet. Where you 6 foot in 8th grade


I was 6' my freshman year. Close to 5'10-5'11 in 8th grade


----------



## Madness (Dec 15, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I was 6' my freshman year. Close to 5'10-5'11 in 8th grade


So a half inch/inch and a half wont be too bad. I could grow and be 6 in highschool and even if i dont ill still most likley break 6 foot


----------



## Nibba (Dec 15, 2018)

Madness said:


> So a half inch/inch and a half wont be too bad. I could grow and be 6 in highschool and even if i dont ill still most likley break 6 foot


You will. Everyone grows different. I wouldn't worry


----------

